# talking dog



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You must watch this.

You tube

enter: talking dog

title: Ultimate dog tease.


Dave p


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Dave, can't see a link, but if it's the one that's currently heading towards an all time record on 'You Tube' then I've seen it (several times) and I disagree that it's teasing the dog (Which I would not agree with) it's very amusing on a human level, the dog doesn't know what's so funny, and all they've done is a bit of audio editing, someone at the top end of the trade, clever but not rocket science :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

did you mean this Dog Tease

If so was posted a few days ago but still worth another look cracks me right up!

Greenie


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

yes thats the one.

Our dogs love watching it.

Dave p


----------

